# Med-tech solutions?



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyone used this brand before bit skeptical as I've only used Pharma gear

Cheers


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I've seen they're going for REALLY cheap at the moment which for me is suspicious but maybe they found a way to cut costs and pass on the savings. Their labels are certainly cheap looking, and many of the forum members didn't like the quality of the pressing of what i'm on, but if it works then all of that other stuff doesn't matter. I'm on 60mg "Var" with another 50mg from another UGL on top. I've put on around 7kg in 5 weeks, seen some slight strength increases, and my joints hurt when I train but nothing too painful that I have to stop.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

yeh mate its those prices that have me interested and suspicious as well, will have a dig around before deciding on grabbing some or not, haven't even heard of this ugl which worries me a bit as well, cheers anyway


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

From what I've heard it's good to go, but I haven't used it personally.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah, but a popular online source has an offer on at the moment for something like a tenner off so it's even cheaper then it was before, which was cheap. When it's that cheap you just want to buy loads and eat them all like M&M's.

What did you plan on buying, OP?


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Med-Tech Dbol, Anapolan and Anadrol are good to go. Lots use it down this way.

Not seen any of their Injectable gear around much though. But orals are working well.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

poor rep around my way. Looks like garbage too.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very poor rep in my area and MANY reports of the oils having particles in them. Not good!


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Used the equi-test 400 recently and it seemed to do the job. no floaters that i could see, little bit of pip but nothing too bad. i would use them again.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

i rate it well as any other ugl iv used, im there test 400, tren enth, masteron, dbol and its all good stuff.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Very poor rep in my area and MANY reports of the oils having particles in them. Not good!


Sod that! Sounds nasty mate

Pretty mixed reviews then, might grab some test because I trust my source see how it looks and that, straight in the bin if there's sh#t floating around in there


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> i rate it well as any other ugl iv used, im there test 400, tren enth, masteron, dbol and its all good stuff.


It's the test 400 and deca 300 that I wanted to try, I gta admit that it's down to the steal of a price there going for tho, good to hear you were happy with the test


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

rectus said:


> Yeah, but a popular online source has an offer on at the moment for something like a tenner off so it's even cheaper then it was before, which was cheap. When it's that cheap you just want to buy loads and eat them all like M&M's.
> 
> What did you plan on buying, OP?


Think u mean me here?

Wanted to try the test 400 and deca 300 mate haven't pinned deca before tho so I wanna make sure I get some good gear


----------



## Live Young (Dec 30, 2011)

Tbh the prices r cheap for online but pretty standard for personal source but I to felt funny with the price as it is very cheap for online but hay ho I've ordered sum sust anyway


----------



## Live Young (Dec 30, 2011)

Received sust 250 today.....looks very good for a cheap product also nothing floating in it


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thats a 1st live young lol, bad rep my end and seen alot of floaters in mine aswell before now. not tried orals but judging from pictures they look bad! Labels with writing that over laps other writing


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Live Young said:


> Received sust 250 today.....looks very good for a cheap product also nothing floating in it


The test 400 a had didn't either but a still wasn't going to try it but you can let me know what you think


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> Thats a 1st live young lol, bad rep my end and seen alot of floaters in mine aswell before now. not tried orals but judging from pictures they look bad! Labels with writing that over laps other writing


This is true BUT they do contain steroids as I am using them now (I posted the photo of Med-Tech some weeks ago)


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

True but if there standards are that low with particles in oil you have to ask yourself what else is in there that cant be seen


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

Iv'e used the dbol - did what i expected thankfully.

Adex didn't do much for me i had to switch brands.

Mixed reviews about the oils - i noticed they've just launched some interesting mixes.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Slight of hand said:


> Iv'e used the dbol - did what i expected thankfully.
> 
> Adex didn't do much for me i had to switch brands.
> 
> Mixed reviews about the oils - i noticed they've just launched some interesting mixes.


Like?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Very poor rep in my area and MANY reports of the oils having particles in them. Not good!


I've seen posts on this forum of people reporting of particles floating in their gear (no UGL in particular) and sometimes it's turned out that some of the solution has just crystalised and needs warming so I am not sure how accurate these reports are *shrug*

It's crazy to think a UGL can lose a shedload of business just by one guy using it and reporting innaccurate information (due to lack of knowledge) and then this information can snowball.

If I was in the UGL business I would overdose my products, have instructions with them (troubleshooting tips*) and maybe a free toy.

*accidental but brilliant pun


----------



## Live Young (Dec 30, 2011)

You can't judge a lab by 1 bad or even a few bad vials, I've had lixus test which had **** floating in it also had axio test with floaters but I didn't go around rippin the lab, I will say this tho and I know there's 1 or 2 members that this will ruffle or even make laugh but I posted asking about stmg pharm and every1 said rubbish I tried anyway and I've never had strength gains like it, yes it looks like garbage but it's dirt cheap and works like a charm.......going to start the med-tech tomorrow if I feel it's rubbish I will simply avoid


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Good luck, let us know if it's good to go.


----------



## Paul. M (May 29, 2011)

How's the sust going? Looking to try their Tren E and hearing a lot of negative stuff. A UGL has to start somewhere I suppose.


----------



## Live Young (Dec 30, 2011)

Imo just as good as any ugl......my training and diet has taking a bit of a back seat as I've had a couple weeks off work so I've just sank vodka redbulls like protein shakes, but strength hasn't improved but hasn't got worse with after the fortnight I've had it's a miracle


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

chilisi said:


> I've used their Test/Tren/Mast blend and worked very well. Lean Gain, I think it was called?


Glad to know gona start this soon


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

i have been given 2 x lean extreme to try when i cut that is, boxs look good, labels all clear and as good as any other lab ive seen no over laping text etc etc, hologram, MTS on lid the same as flip off would be on rohm lid. no bits floating in that the eye can see. the guy i see rates them like the other labs, i tend to get rohm from him these wheresent to have try of so i will at some point. not sure about all this defective labels talks as mine look pretty good.
View attachment 79102
View attachment 79103
View attachment 79104


----------



## adey (Sep 5, 2007)

Lots of mts going around my way at mo and heard nothing but good feedback and that's from guys who usually use Rohm. Been using there test 400, tri tren, mast e and dbol at the mo and have noticed no difference over other labs I have used, actually I rate them above Pro Chem! And as far as poor quality tabs are concerned, the tabs I have are very well pressed and look very high quality as good as I've seen from top labs.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

adey said:


> Lots of mts going around my way at mo and heard nothing but good feedback and that's from guys who usually use Rohm. Been using there test 400, tri tren, mast e and dbol at the mo and have noticed no difference over other labs I have used, actually I rate them above Pro Chem! And as far as poor quality tabs are concerned, the tabs I have are very well pressed and look very high quality as good as I've seen from top labs.


Joined the forum just to let us know how great MTS is. Thanks for that


----------



## adey (Sep 5, 2007)

Ha, knew I would get some smart ass comment like that on here thats why I dont usually bother posting. My join date was sep 2007 mate if you look to your left where it says join date. My apolagies for not licking pro chems ass first before passing on genuin information about another lab to other members!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

adey said:


> Ha, knew I would get some smart ass comment like that on here thats why I dont usually bother posting. My join date was sep 2007 mate if you look to your left where it says join date. My apolagies for not licking pro chems ass first before passing on genuin information about another lab to other members!


Im not sure how you interpretted my message but i wrote it and read it as a thankyou mr attitude.


----------



## adey (Sep 5, 2007)

Of course you did, my mistake obviously!


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

i have the tabs as well adey they working well and of good quality tab


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

lucanuk said:


> i have been given 2 x lean extreme to try when i cut that is, boxs look good, labels all clear and as good as any other lab ive seen no over laping text etc etc, hologram, MTS on lid the same as flip off would be on rohm lid. no bits floating in that the eye can see. the guy i see rates them like the other labs, i tend to get rohm from him these wheresent to have try of so i will at some point. not sure about all this defective labels talks as mine look pretty good.
> View attachment 79102
> View attachment 79103
> View attachment 79104


Whats in the lean extreme??


----------



## Danny1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi guys before anyone attacks me for being a newbie, I AM NOT! just because i have only joined the UK Muscle Community i am NO Steroid Virgin!! LOL

other than that here is a List of their Pro Series

MEDTECH SOLUTIONS PRO SERIES:

Triple EN (100mg Tren E, 100mg Test E, 100mg Mast E per ml

Nandro-Sus (100mg Deca, 250mg Sus per ml

Lean Gain Extra (50mg Prop/50mg Mast Prop/50mg Tren A/50mg NPP) per ml

Lean Extreme (50mg Test Prop/50mg Mast Prop/50mg Tren A/50mg Primo per ml

Hard Lean (100mg Test Cyp, 100mg Mast E, 100mg Tren E per ml

Lean Mean (50mg Test Prop/50mg Mast Prop/50mg Tren Hex per ml

Tren Hex 50mg per ml

Tri-Tren 150mg/ml (50mg Tren E/50mg Tren A/50mg Tren Hex per ml

Big and Full 600mg/ml (400mg Test, 200mg Boldenone per ml

Injecta Dbol 25mg per ml

Med Blend 450 (250mg Test E,150mg Tren E, 50mg Test Prop per ml

Ana-Mass 300 (50mg Dbol, 250mg Sus per ml

ORALS

Oxymetholone 50mg x 50 tabs

Oxymetholone 50mg x 100 tabs

Dianabol 15mg x 100 tabs

Dianabol 25mg x 100 tabs

Turinabol 15mg x 100 tabs

Turinabol 25mg x 100 tabs

Winstrol 15mg x 100 tabs

Winstrol 25mg x 100 tabs

Winstrol 50mg x 30 tabs

Anavar 15mg x 100 tabs

Stanavar (50mg Win/50mg Var per tab) x 30 tabs

Turanastan (20mg Turinabol,20mg Anavar, 20mg winstrol per tab) x 30

as well your basics Test Prop, Test Cyp, Test E, Deca, Sus, Nolvadex, Arimadex etc etc

i hope this has been helpful


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Danny1 said:


> Hi guys before anyone attacks me for being a newbie, I AM NOT! just because i have only joined the UK Muscle Community i am NO Steroid Virgin!! LOL
> 
> other than that here is a List of their Pro Series
> 
> ...


 :rolleye:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I have started a cycle of 600mg Test E for 12 weeks, weeks 1-4 Dbol 45mg and Arimidex 0.5mg Eod all Med-tech solutions. for a first time pinner, iv not had much Pip from the Test (feels like DOM'S in my glute and lower back) and veins in my arms are popping out along with good pumps in the gym (poss from Dbol?) . Only on day three!! Iv put a thread on the steroid page to track my first cycle journey. Might help others see if the label is good etc,


----------



## syanx (Jul 22, 2011)

I've just picked up 2 tubs of Med-Tech tbol for a friend. The tub and label don't look very good. Looks very cheap (they are cheap to be fair).

I got them from a reliable source, he informed me they are the same as WildCat but a different label and basically said that with WildCat you're just paying for the name. Not sure how much of that i believe.

Once my friend runs them i'll post up what we think. I'll be using them in around 5 weeks if they are good to go.


----------



## Danny1 (Apr 11, 2012)

syanx said:


> I've just picked up 2 tubs of Med-Tech tbol for a friend. The tub and label don't look very good. Looks very cheap (they are cheap to be fair).
> 
> I got them from a reliable source, he informed me they are the same as WildCat but a different label and basically said that with WildCat you're just paying for the name. Not sure how much of that i believe.
> 
> Once my friend runs them i'll post up what we think. I'll be using them in around 5 weeks if they are good to go.


You are right Syanx, the packaging for Medtech orals are cheap looking hence the cheap prices!! But overall have to say Medtech range itself is cheap which for some funny reason actually makes people doubt the products. I have a friend currently on the Big n Full (400mg Test, 200mg Boldenone per ml) and he is seeing excellent gains from it.

he started at 1 ml a week for first two weeks and then increased it gradually as it is quite a high dosage per ml which saves the hassle of injecting 2-4cc everytime!!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I got a vial of med tech gear its got some black stuff floating round it I have already had a shot out of it didnt do me any harm gonna use the rest of it anyway.

has anyone just used it anyway if they noticed the black stuff?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

SteamRod said:


> I got a vial of med tech gear its got some black stuff floating round it I have already had a shot out of it didnt do me any harm gonna use the rest of it anyway.
> 
> has anyone just used it anyway if they noticed the black stuff?


Lol! No way would I use a vial if it had floaters!

Lots of people have had this issue


----------



## Cheggidy (Mar 21, 2012)

I've used MedTech for months with no issues. Had 4 vials of Tren enth and 4 vials of mast enth come yesterday in fact!

A mate of mine uses their primo religiously and I've used equipoise and sust before with good results.


----------



## Cheggidy (Mar 21, 2012)

Ahmed 78 said:


> Hi i have previously been on a 5 week winstrol 10mg tab cycle taking 1 tab a day for first week and going up slowly to 5 tabs a day i have good size and have lost a bit of weight by taking this cycle but i still have a bit of fat and i can see a bit of shape on my arms aswell
> 
> I need advice should i go on a cobra nap 50 tabs cycle ? but i want to lose a bit of fat and gain muscle what is the best advice ?


Start a new thread mate.


----------



## syanx (Jul 22, 2011)

Just a quick update guys. My friend is about 3/4 weeks into his med-tech tbol cycle. He has put on 6lbs.

He has altered his diet and started taking protein shakes so i think that has helped. But no way could that have given him 6lb of gains that quick. So the tbol should be good to go. He is running 60mg a day.

I've purchased 3 tubs so i'll see how they go when i start my cycle in about 30 days. I'll be running 90mg a day.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

There's a lot of fakes but I'm on the Test 400 and it's the best I've ever used.

It's overdosed I think as well cause my gains are through the roof.


----------



## Sulberto (Apr 1, 2011)

Used their deca 300 with Turkish sustanon last year had no probs what so ever excellent gains put on 1.5 stones and kept a stone post cycle.

Then i used their Test 400 and it nearly ripped my arm off 3 nice egg shaped boils, so it seems hit and miss like most UGL's.


----------



## CutAndStack (May 19, 2012)

I have just got hold of some med-tech test 400, not started using it yet though. Appears gtg! Let me know how you get on.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

bumping this for feedback


----------



## johnny_english (Jul 27, 2012)

Iv tried other UGL and Medtech is one of the best ones IMO. Good to go


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

yeah...i'll actually agree with that. one of the best in the uk atm!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

ive used the leangain for 5 weeks and got ridiculous strength gains and im a lot bigger, but ive ran out now and transitioned into PC one rip. so shall see how the two compare


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone used their tri-tren


----------



## Nobraincells (Sep 30, 2011)

Used their winny. Spot on. Had it lab tested as I had access at the time (2 months ago) spot on IMO. That's from personal use


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Nobraincells said:


> Used their winny. Spot on. Had it lab tested as I had access at the time (2 months ago) spot on IMO. That's from personal use


No one will believe you unless you post up the lab tests


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Anymore feedback?


----------



## beeferberg (Jan 4, 2012)

ive used there test 400 and the only down side was the pip took about a week before i could walk properly again lol.im now on there equi-test 400 and the pip is half as bad about 2 days and seems to be doing the trick alot more cut and shaped,around my way all i can get is med tech but its not cheap at £xx.00 per 10ml bottle.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Edit that mate ^^^^

Can't talk prices :whistling:


----------



## beeferberg (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorry what was i thinking silly me.thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

I get mine direct from the lab. Using mast prop and tren Ace, will be switching to mast E and tren E to save a bit of cash also getting a bit sick of pinning EOD.

Had good results, strength is wayy up, pee is dark in the mornings, nuts are smaller than raisins etc...

Ive heard some stories on another forum of people sucking the gear out, refilling with plain oil and reselling so be careful who you buy from.

I also use another lab and would say i rate them both equally.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Quite a few med tech representatives on here then!?


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

shadow4509 said:


> Quite a few med tech representatives on here then!?


this thread is ooooolllddd


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Sorry about running up a very old thread but a pal has just mentioned the lean extreme for me for my 8 week cutting cycle.

Any feedback on this particular blend would be great I have no idea how it would be run.

Lean extreme is test prop, masteron, tren and primo


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

ItsaSecret said:


> ive used the leangain for 5 weeks and got ridiculous strength gains and im a lot bigger, but ive ran out now and transitioned into PC one rip. so shall see how the two compare


What happened mate was the prochem onerip any better?


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

To be fair I have ONLY use Med Tech for the best part of 6 months and found it all decent. Orals, Oils, ancillaries etc...always done what they intended to do. Offer some great deals too. I have no shares in them or anything, just used them for my own prep. 

I used; supertren, tren ace, test prop, mast prop, winnie, var, stanavar, lean extreme, methyl tren.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Fuzz Lightyear said:


> What happened mate was the prochem onerip any better?


yeah made me dry and strong as fuc


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Nicely nicely, i'm sure the lab results came back and there was only the PC one that actually had all 3 compounds in it!! Gonna go get me some muscles ????


----------



## norkusriklys (4 mo ago)

Hi do you know boys how need to use med-tech solutions standard series?


----------

